# CHERRY SHRIMP



## Mr. B

dose anyone sell hear CHERRY SHRIMP?


----------



## Mr. B

do they get along with bettas good?


----------



## MaGiC74

Mr. B said:


> do they get along with bettas good?


They're fine, but I wouldn't recommend them due to aggression between the two species. It's okay if you have enough covering, though.


----------



## Mr. B

dose this have enough covering?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Short answer is "no." Planting needed for the health and safety of the shrimp is 75%. The only shrimp of which I am aware that can be aggressive toward fish is the Macro which is often mistaken for a Ghost Shrimp. None of the other "ornamental" shrimp have claws large enough to cause harm.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Mr. B said:


> dose anyone sell hear CHERRY SHRIMP?


I will have some blue neocaridina shrimp for sale soon if your interested.


----------



## Mr. B

FishandBirdLover said:


> I will have some blue neocaridina shrimp for sale soon if your interested.


Thank you!


----------

